# Long Term Rental Costa blanca?



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi everyone :yo:

Can anyone give any info on trying to find a long term rental I cant seem to find much maybe its what I am asking for? Any help would be great  Thanks

This is what I am looking for..

long term rental, a rural property (not on a complex) 2+bedrooms, furnished, private pool, no more than 50miles/80km from Benidorm, budget max 700Euros per month from beginning of June.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lots said:


> Hi everyone :yo:
> 
> Can anyone give any info on trying to find a long term rental I cant seem to find much maybe its what I am asking for? Any help would be great  Thanks
> 
> ...


:welcome:

have you had a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html ?

there's a section about renting with links to national rental websites - there are private owners & agents on most of them

I'm about 40km from Benidorm, & although it's expensive here, that sounds do-able - & even more so in the surrounding villages

contact Jo at Long Term Rentals Javea & Moraira, Spain, Long Lets Javea & Moraira, Spain, Property for Sale - Estate Agent Javea & Moraira -

or Michelle at Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi there,

Many thanks for the info I have sent them an email so fingers crossed I will hear back as I'm not having much luck most people are telling me I'm too late to rent? Do properties really go that quickly over there? :-/ Will also have a look on the FAQ's


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lots said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Many thanks for the info I have sent them an email so fingers crossed I will hear back as I'm not having much luck most people are telling me I'm too late to rent? Do properties really go that quickly over there? :-/ Will also have a look on the FAQ's


the rental market is pretty fluid here atm - good properties are snapped up pretty quickly


----------



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

lots said:


> Hi everyone :yo:
> 
> Can anyone give any info on trying to find a long term rental I cant seem to find much maybe its what I am asking for? Any help would be great  Thanks
> 
> ...


idealista — Casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. Anuncios gratis Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for this..I have had a look at these sites but no luck as of yet...will keep searching


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

lots said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Many thanks for the info I have sent them an email so fingers crossed I will hear back as I'm not having much luck most people are telling me I'm too late to rent? Do properties really go that quickly over there? :-/ Will also have a look on the FAQ's


I don't think it's that properties move fast but it's more that they are all trying to cash in on the holiday season. What they would normally get in a month, they can now get per week during the summer.


Also remember, the Spanish don't really do emails or computers in general - seriously!

Your best bet is to come on a visit and talk to people on the ground.


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes I guess your right snikpoh...although I have had a lot of agents replying saying they do not have anything...they are now more than likely looking at the holiday rentals like you said. Im now starting to look at a different area of Spain if I cannot find anything in the Costa Blanca region


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I don't think it's that properties move fast but it's more that they are all trying to cash in on the holiday season. What they would normally get in a month, they can now get per week during the summer.
> 
> 
> Also remember, the Spanish don't really do emails or computers in general - seriously!
> ...


you do have a point about the June thing - but the two agents I've listed don't do holiday rentals at all; they only deal with those who genuinely want long term tenants

both are pretty good at responding to emails, too, and are used to dealing with people relocating here from other countries


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

I have emailed them Jo replied saying they didn't have anything I am still waiting for Michelle to reply keeping my fingers crossed in hope that maybe Michelle may have something..if not back to square one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

I agree with what others have said, this is probably the worst time to find a long term let here on Costa Blanca. I have been looking myself, online and in local agents, and there really isn't much available. Come the end of summer, it's a different picture. Too much demand for holiday rentals, where there is much more money to be made. I came here at the end of December 2014, and got a bargain, so maybe you could find somewhere short term and then go round the agents and let them know you would be looking at the end of the summer for a long term let?

Kerry


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Kerry,

Yes that is a good idea although they are charging a fortune for summer lets its ridiculous...its my own fault for leaving it too late to be fair. x


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

I just came back from Costa Blanca where I reserved a long term rental from September (that is after the summer season). It was not advertised on any of the sites, but a real estate agent had it for sale and the owner decided to rent it to me long term instead. 

The price was good and the property with a view and amenities that I wanted and reserving it I know ahead what I shall get, what I might want to take with me/send over and what not and won't need to look for hotels accepting pets (I have two cats).


----------

